
So About My Prediction Last Year That Bitcoin at $16,000 Was Ripe for a Crash - chrisyeh
https://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2018/12/so-about-my-prediction-last-year-that.html
======
nostrademons
This kind of gloating is lame, because it's the same sort of empty words that
the Bitcoin bulls of last year were spouting off. If you really wanted to bet
$10K that the price of Bitcoin would be less in a year, you would've shorted
$10K worth of Bitcoin on one of the many exchanges that allowed it last
December, and you'd be up about $50K today. Similarly, if you want to bet $10K
today that it'll be higher in 2019, just go buy $10K worth of Bitcoin. If
you're ultra confident do it on margin, and then "not having $10K to bet" is
no impediment.

~~~
chadAnon69
yeah, if bulls had been correct and there was a paradigm shift and Bitcoin
soared to 100k this guy would have simply kept quiet about his prediction.

If he was truly confident in it he would have taken out a loan and put it on a
binary option for bitcoin to be below X price 1 year later, or as you said
gotten a broker account and shorted with 100x margin

------
simonblack
Bitcoin (and all the rest) have no intrinsic worth, being merely a series of
numbers.

True wealth does not rely on having 'notional' value, but on reality. Thus a
rentable property is "real" estate. A ton of iron ore, a ton of titanium, and
similar things have "real" value.

